# Brakes



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

looking for new brakes for my 1969 bolens 1050 tractor. please help. no one in the area seems to be able to locate anything.
thankyou


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

kek

Which brake are you looking for? There are two on all tubeframes. One is in the clutch assembly. The other is a small pad that contacts the drive shaft when the parking brake is applied or the brake pedal is fully depressed. 
Both are available NOS. You can also buy the friction disc and bake it on in your oven for the brake in the clutch. The small pad could be relined with a piece cut from an old brake shoe. 

Sonnys has both NOS. They are hard to get on the phone but they definately have them.
You could also try Ray's Mower ( check parts suppliers post for phone #'s)
Bolensman had replacement discs, he may still have some.


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I have the strape type.looking to replace it soon. not in a major rush though the plow hitting the snow bank stops me just fine for now.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

do u have a part number as i may have a distributor with it if u give me some numbers ill call at 3 pm tamorow when i go to work and see what i can find


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the 1050 parts diagram. This is page 4 showing the main brake which is in the clutch assembly. Reference # 183, part # 1716618 Brake Plate Assembly (includes reference # 184, friction disc)
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5177>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's page 5 showing the smaller, secondary brake shoe as reference # 52 part # 1713780 (includes reference #'s 53 & 54, lining & rivet)
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5178>


----------

